# Mondial @ the NEC



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

There's been a notable absence of responses to 2kias enquiry on the 20th for opinions on the new Mondial from members who've attended the NEC this week.

Someone must've seen it, if only passing by.

Come on dib up?

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice conversion in my opinion.

Lawrence has sold one from the Swift stand already I understand plus four other new Swifts to date as off yesterday.

Can't be bad.


Peter


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Very nice conversion in my opinion.
> 
> Lawrence has sold one from the Swift stand already I understand plus four other new Swifts to date as off yesterday.
> 
> ...


Ah now Peter.

OT, but you didn't respond to my query re the Fiamma water tank cap the other day.

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Any interior shots of the two different decors?

Andy


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

FWIW I had a brief look at the Mondial in passing.

I have to say it did look beautifully finished, better quality than my Tribute.
Sorry but I did not want to look too closely as I have another van on order, and the Mondial layout is basically the same as the Tribute.

If you are in the market for a front lounge/bed PVC then it should be on your list.
Paul


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

OT said:


> Andy,
> 
> Sorry didnt see it but all the answers can be had by talking to our Kate, she is a *'fountain'* of knowledge on Fiamma.
> 
> Regards


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We went to the NEC specially to look at the Mondial. We are actively in the market for a large panel van conversion with an auto gearbox.

It was OK, I guess. That's it. We won't be getting one.

The Adria was much better finished, but the layout doesn't suit our needs.

Not keen on the IH.

We were left looking at Timberlands and Murvis. Devon were not there (or we didn't find them)

Murvi Morello is currently top of our list. Not seen many posts from Murvi owners here, though.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

trevd01 said:


> We went to the NEC specially to look at the Mondial. We are actively in the market for a large panel van conversion with an auto gearbox.
> 
> It was OK, I guess. That's it. We won't be getting one.
> 
> ...


Trev,

There are 21 Morello owners listed on MHF (with vans of various ages).

You need to chat to DABurleigh, he's de man on Morello's. 8)

Sorry the Mondial didn't meet your needs.

Did you get to see Steve and Co. on the RWT stand?

I understand they had Westfalia's, Cavarno's and Innovations on there.

Andy


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Trev,
> 
> There are 21 Morello owners listed on MHF (with vans of various ages).
> 
> ...


Yes we did have a look - they were quite busy when we were there early afternoon Saturday. Didn't spend too long as an auto gearbox is a must. Shame there is no Transit auto...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

trevd01 said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > Trev,
> ...


They pray for an auto Tranny as well because a large part of their business is mobility vans and they keep losing potential customers. It's one of the reasons they started offering Merc as a base vehicle as part of their Innovation range but it's circa £5k extra.

I'd driven auto cars for nearly 20 years when I had to go back to manual for the Tranny and the OH won't drive a manual full stop.

My clutch leg knee clicks every time I change gear 8O

Andy


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Mondial at NEC*

We went to look at van conversions specifically.
We were disappointed that the driver's seat in the Mondial was prevented from swivelling correctly by the upholstery.

I asked the salesman how long the bench seat was behind the drivers seat and his answer was ......."five feet something"

The van seemed well built and finished. However there are now so many van conversion variations that narrowing he choice requires much research!
TonyP


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We did go yesterday and looked at the Mondial. We also went and looked at the Autocruise version of the same model as they come off the same production line.
I thought that they were both well made and *good value for the money*. The upholstery in the Autocruise was better. There are two version, one with seating at the rear and one with seating at the front.
Both had their advantages. The front version enabled you to carry two gas bottles. The rear one only carried one small bottle.
Biggest problem was the wash room. Why can't they put shower screens in these vehicles instead of the awful plastic shower curtain? I am surprised at Swift for not designing a decent shower here as they are good at it particularly in small places.

Peter take note!!!!!

I think we will wait until later in the year when the design has been perfected before we take the plunge. This will also give Fiat longer to sort out their problems. It is difficult to find an MH that isn't on a wretched Fiat !!!!!

As for the rest of the show, there was nothing that jumped out at us other than we find the quality of the foreign vans in most cases very poor.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

To be fair to Swift the design for the Autocruise PVCs were already set when they took over and I guess changing the bathroom for the Mondials would have meant a major redesign.

Maybe it's something that can be addressed for another model year?

Andy


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Andy
Yes that was what I thought. Seems a shame that Swift rushed to produce this vehicle as soon as they took over Autocruise. There is huge potential here for the innovative Swift designers.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi John,

Your point about the non swivelling driver's seat and the offside bench got me thinking. I believe that others have mentioned this issue when the Autocruises were launched. Others have also decried the lack of 4 seater PVCs (most have only 3 seats).

Our van (and it's Cavarno cousins) are fully belted 4 seaters (with enormous rear leg room). The rear seats slide down into benches and abut the edge of the swivelled front seats to make up the beds. To make a double you use the offside settee back to fit between the lowered seats. When not in use the settee back stores in the overcab.

Simple and elegant multiple useage of parts.

The problem in trying to get 4 seats in a Ducato based vans lies in the floor and roof height. To get the rear seats to the same height as the front swivelled seats would mean raising the habitation floor considerably and then the headroom is compromised for 6 footers. You'll notice that the beds in the likes of the Tempo/Tribute etc don't use the swivelled seat because it's too high. The Compact Bolero type coachbuilt can use the seat because there's a floor step in the design that raises the settee level and the roof is Swift fabricated and therefore higher than the PVCs. 

Nobody has yet taken the roof off a Ducato PVC and replaced it with a taller one as Horizons do with our van. I guess it adds to the price but it opens up a lot of options on the interior design.

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*More to come*



2kias said:


> We did go yesterday and looked at the Mondial. We also went and looked at the Autocruise version of the same model as they come off the same production line.
> I thought that they were both well made and *good value for the money*. The upholstery in the Autocruise was better. There are two version, one with seating at the rear and one with seating at the front.
> Both had their advantages. The front version enabled you to carry two gas bottles. The rear one only carried one small bottle.
> Biggest problem was the wash room. Why can't they put shower screens in these vehicles instead of the awful plastic shower curtain? I am surprised at Swift for not designing a decent shower here as they are good at it particularly in small places.
> ...


Dont worry there is more to come from my guys they are just getting into the groove!Peter.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

2kias said:


> Why can't they put shower screens in these vehicles instead of the awful plastic shower curtain?


I hate and detest shower curtains :evil:

Our Chausson has a fairly basic curved shower screen, which slides around the curved shower tray. Although very simple, and looks quite cheap to produce, it works exceedingly well.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

trevd01 said:


> Murvi Morello is currently top of our list. Not seen many posts from Murvi owners here, though.


You will see a lot of posts around here from Dave Burleigh who is a Morello owner.

Subtle bump :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> 2kias said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't they put shower screens in these vehicles instead of the awful plastic shower curtain?
> ...


But we don't want nice looking circliar showers that only 5 year olds and anorexics can actually use.

Bear in mind most motorhomers are somewhat north of 50 and therefore slightly (or more than slightly) larger of girth than when they were lithe, gullible twenty somethings.

There must be a rule of thumb somewhere for what makes a good size shower.

Andy

Edit

Peter,

John Prescott's at a loose end these days, as he's a local chap, offer him the job of shower tester at Swift. Large bonus to anyone who can get him permanently stuck.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't understand why Swift would want to market two very similar spec PVCs. I only compared the non rear lounge versions of the Tempo and the Mondial and from what I saw at the NEC the only difference between the two models - was
1. the choice of body colours - only white for the Mondial
2. Choice of only two soft furnishings - Mondial
3. the base vehicle used - Fiat for the Mondial, Puegeot for the Tempo
4. The price - the Mondial is slightly cheaper.
Perhaps I am missing something.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What would "T" like to know about a Murvi Morello?

He already knows he has good taste ;-)

Both base vehicle variants are available with an autobox.

Dave


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: More to come*



> Dont worry there is more to come from my guys they are just getting into the groove!Peter.


Good news Peter. I will watch this space. The other half is dead keen on the Mondial and even said she would drive it if we bought one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

2kias said:


> It is difficult to find an MH that isn't on a wretched Fiat !!!!!
> 
> .


Rumour has it that Autocruise are shifting fromPeugeot to Fiat.

Any comment Peter?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> We were left looking at Timberlands and Murvis. Devon were not there (or we didn't find them)
> .


One thing that is useful to know when considering panel van conversions is that Timberland will, within reason, adjust specifications / layouts to suit the customer.

I was talking to one of the Timberland demonstrators at a show and he showed me his own van ( Timberland seem to display customers 'vans at shows and have the customers demonstrate them ) which had an extended kitchen layout to his specification, and very nice improvement on the standard spec. it was too.

I am not attempting to 'sell' Timberland and to prove it I'll just mention their, imho, horrible little washrooms with tip-up basins ...... I hate tip-up basins .. and " Timberland Motorhomes" and their 'phone number emlazoned across the rear door of every 'van........... some of them do have pretty good kitchens though ....

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ingram said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> > We were left looking at Timberlands and Murvis. Devon were not there (or we didn't find them)
> ...


One of the things that puts me off IH vans is the imho heavy handed branding on cushions, door plates, mirrors etc. If it was a quarter the size it might be OK but for me it's better totally without. My view is that you've paid for the van and know who built it and don't need reminding with every item of furnishing you look at.

Bilbo and Torbay have got the branding just right for me. Devon's looks just a shade too big and slightly amateur flavour.

On my own van there's absolutely no interior branding and nothing visible from front on. The rather large not-Nike tick is bold but somehow doesn't offend my sensibilities and the silver high up rear stripe with website address doesn't bother me either. Branded alloy wheel centres to me just seem to confirm that it's a well thought out design and even the small things have been considered.

That's how I feel but I'm sure others have different opinions.

Andy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Nobody has yet taken the roof off a Ducato PVC and replaced it with a taller one as Horizons do with our van. I guess it adds to the price but it opens up a lot of options on the interior design.
> 
> Andy


The Fiat Ducato van can be had with an extra high roof Andy: I think that Adria use it on one of their models........ no need to take the rood off and fit another.

Harvey
ps. you do like your 'van don't you Andy?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Harvey,

That's the Adria Maxi that they've just launched at the NEC for the UK although it's been available in other countries for a year or more.

I did have a pdf file on it with layout and measurements etc but I can't find it now.

I don't know whether they've taken advantage of the extra height to level up the seats and bedding etc.

The Transit is of course made with higher roofs, but you can't get the lifthatch door with them and they don't go up as high as ours. On the SWB model you can only get the Medium roof which is just a foot taller than the Low Roof @ about 2.4m.Our van is circa 2.8m high, that's another 18ins on top of the Medium Roof version.

When Horizons make the longer version Innovations they use the standard Ford High Roof but they're only 2.6m high and the interior isn't as airy as ours.

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Harvey 

I've just found the Maxi Van brochure bits.

It's basically the usual Twin layout with the addition of an A class style drop down bed in the front roof, above the dinette. Presumably this means that the dinette is no longer used as a third, childs bed.

The only other difference I could spot was that they'd added lockers across the back of the van above the rear side of the transverse bed.

Looking at the pictures reminded me that Adria do increase the floor height in the dinette area of the Twin and this means that when using the table as a bed base you can also make use of the swivelled driver's seat. It also means that feet can touch the floor when sitting in the swivelled driver's seat. I can't remember whether the raised floor continues round under the swivelled passenger seat or whether a user would have their feet swinging in the air.

Andy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I think it would be very interesting to be able to see a whole range of panel van conversions all together for comparison, whether owner's 'vans or those of dealers / manufacturers.

I have been to meetings of self builders which are almost always conversions of panel vans and there is a huge range of different ideas for layouts, about 99% of which incidentally incorporate decent sized kitchens which suggests to me that that is what most owners would really like, rather than those that are supplied in so many manufacturers motorhomes........ but I digress .......

Who wants to organise a MHF PVC meet? ( Leather, Lycra and fake leopard skin optional )  

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ingram said:


> I think it would be very interesting to be able to see a whole range of panel van conversions all together for comparison, whether owner's 'vans or those of dealers / manufacturers.
> 
> I have been to meetings of self builders which are almost always conversions of panel vans and there is a huge range of different ideas for layouts, about 99% of which incidentally incorporate decent sized kitchens which suggests to me that that is what most owners would really like, rather than those that are supplied in so many manufacturers motorhomes........ but I digress .......
> 
> ...


A PVC Meet would be a v good idea.

Just to spice it up you could have a 'How many people can you get in a Tribby washroom' competition and the 'How many times can you spot the logo in an IH competition', there could also be a prize for 'tallest van' and 'most crowded roof'. :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

re a PVC Meet.

I wonder if we found the right sort of venue whether some converters or a dealer or two would bring some demo PVC's for attendees to look over?

I don't mean having stands and all the razzmattazz of a show, but a low key mooch about. 

Any thoughts?

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"and most crowded roof"

Do people LIKE getting beaten?


----------

